# Busted due to red dot?



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

i wonder if others have run into this. I hunt from the ground often and when doing so use a crossbow with a red dot. Several times over the years I have had my bow up and on target at deer within 30 yards upwind of me and had deer get spooky while looking directly at me. i wear a leafy suit and head net and sit in blow downs. No way they could be reacting to me. Often have deer walk right past me while squirrel hunting while in much more open settings. I am thinking the red glow emitted from the red dot is the culprit. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They may see some sort of reflection from the scope lens depending on the lighting, but they aren't seeing anything from the red dot itself. The scope doesn't project that red light, it's only inside the scope housing.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> i wonder if others have run into this. I hunt from the ground often and when doing so use a crossbow with a red dot. Several times over the years I have had my bow up and on target at deer within 30 yards upwind of me and had deer get spooky while looking directly at me. i wear a leafy suit and head net and sit in blow downs. No way they could be reacting to me. Often have deer walk right past me while squirrel hunting while in much more open settings. I am thinking the red glow emitted from the red dot is the culprit. Anyone else experience this?


I've thought the same thing a few times. ???


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wonder if they are noticing crossbow limbs moving. I used an older crossbow with wider profile and slight movement of crossbow was amplified by wide limbs. Scope reflection is also possible though.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

M.Magis said:


> They may see some sort of reflection from the scope lens depending on the lighting, but they aren't seeing anything from the red dot itself. The scope doesn't project that red light, it's only inside the scope housing.


Yep...most likely lens reflection from the sun. Another reason why it's important to hunt with the sun to your back. If that's not possible...using a scope sun shade helps a lot.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Scope reflection could be one cause. Sometimes your eyes have a reflection they might see as well.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Itcan be hard to fool deer sometime...especially if you're hunting in an area where you have scouted before and you know the deer are frequenting that area… They're pretty good at picking out things that look "off" sometimes. (ground hunting) I ve worn complete leaf suits before... I had a friend step back about 40 yards or so to see if he could detect me… And he said I just looked like a blob of leaves sitting next to some bushes. I was well hidden, but still looked just slightly different than my surroundings. I would say if you're hunting from the ground and got that deer to come within 30 yards… You're doing pretty good


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I always use a sun shield on my scopes. You can make them for cheap from plastic tubing and use camo tape on them or buy them. I made one from large plastic medicine bottle.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I always get the bow in the direction of the deer but keep my gloved hand over the scope until they drop their head or look away. I also squint so I barely have sight of the target until it’s time to pull the trigger. This seems to help a ton even from a stand.


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Put pantyhose over your scope. Old sniper trick


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Uglystix said:


> I always get the bow in the direction of the deer but keep my gloved hand over the scope until they drop their head or look away. I also squint so I barely have sight of the target until it’s time to pull the trigger. This seems to help a ton even from a stand.


I never stare directly at deer when they’re close either.
also your bow can reflect a glare even if it is camo’d out. If it’s glossy it’ll glare in certain light I’ve taped or spray painted pieces of my equipment at times. Broadhead blades being the main culprit


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> i wonder if others have run into this. I hunt from the ground often and when doing so use a crossbow with a red dot. Several times over the years I have had my bow up and on target at deer within 30 yards upwind of me and had deer get spooky while looking directly at me. i wear a leafy suit and head net and sit in blow downs. No way they could be reacting to me. Often have deer walk right past me while squirrel hunting while in much more open settings. I am thinking the red glow emitted from the red dot is the culprit. Anyone else experience this?


Happened to me. Turn the red dot on and walk out in front looking at your setup. Theres a red “glow” at certain angles from the illlumination. Same with green


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Junebug2320 said:


> Happened to me. Turn the red dot on and walk out in front looking at your setup. Theres a red “glow” at certain angles from the illlumination. Same with green
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the input guys. I am going to make it a point not to put the bow up till ready to shoot.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Also, if you shoot with both eyes open like I do, you could keep the cap on the front of scope and still use the red dot. Practice this way a few times.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

9Left said:


> Itcan be hard to fool deer sometime...especially if you're hunting in an area where you have scouted before and you know the deer are frequenting that area… They're pretty good at picking out things that look "off" sometimes. (ground hunting) I ve worn complete leaf suits before... I had a friend step back about 40 yards or so to see if he could detect me… And he said I just looked like a blob of leaves sitting next to some bushes. I was well hidden, but still looked just slightly different than my surroundings. I would say if you're hunting from the ground and got that deer to come within 30 yards… You're doing pretty good


This is so true! Let's face it, they live out there! They know everything that exists in their environment. I once hunted an area where I had to wade through a swamp to get there without walking where the deer trail was. Plus, I had to cut my way through the thicket at the edge of the swamp to complete the journey. I was a real maniac in those days. One day I carried in a bucket of corn and mineral that I would put down when I left. Eventually here comes a doe with two fawns. They were mostly on the trail, but would move off of it to find browse. One of the fawns noticed the bucket that I thought I had concealed behind my stand tree. 

Deer are extremely sensitive to body language. The other fawn came over saw the bucket as well. This pulled Mom into the game, and she did the same thing. Then, she noticed my stick ladder for my hanging stand and started following it up to my stand, and to me, and looked me right in the face! I shut my eyes. I was taught this years ago. Even if you're wearing a face mask, do not look a deer in the eyes. They will see them and spook! My chilchood buddy broke me in on rabbit hunting. Occasionally he would say, "Hold up." He'd raise his gun and fire, and there would be a rabbit. I asked him how he could see sitting rabbits. He told me that he saw their eyes!


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. I am going to make it a point not to put the bow up till ready to shoot.


If you have the the bow up, you risk spooking the deer when you move the bow in position to shoot. Happened to me. Best to have the sun to your back, of course.


----------

